# Weeks Online Turf Equipment Auction - Ends Wed Aug 17th



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Discuss here. :thumbup:

https://bid.uselevel.com/ui/auctions/601


----------



## thelawnlife (9 mo ago)

one flex 21 model..


----------



## lbb091919 (Apr 26, 2020)

So many 180SLs!


----------



## Highlife159 (May 19, 2021)

What are the main things to be looking for when scouting the greens mowers? I understand that ultimately it would be best to be there in person but is there anything that that you can identify through their pictures/information that would help you at least start to rule out certain mowers?


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Highlife159 said:


> What are the main things to be looking for when scouting the greens mowers? I understand that ultimately it would be best to be there in person but is there anything that that you can identify through their pictures/information that would help you at least start to rule out certain mowers?


Look at the rust amounts on the machines. Perhaps missing covers and parts. Hours can help give hints.

I've bought salvage machines and got them running and cutting with no more than a backlap, some fresh gas and sea foam and they were in horrible visual shape at first.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Highlife159 said:


> What are the main things to be looking for when scouting the greens mowers? I understand that ultimately it would be best to be there in person but is there anything that that you can identify through their pictures/information that would help you at least start to rule out certain mowers?


If I was looking at one of the many 180SL listed, these factors would help in my decision making:

*Transports Wheels? * Not necessary, but roughly $100 on Ebay to replace if you do want them. Sometimes hard to find.
*Groomer? * Buy a greensmower with one if you want it. They are too expensive to add later. 
*Grass Basket?* Necessary and about $200 to add later. Why not pay $100 more during an auction and save $100. 
*Kick Stand?* Hard to find used and expensive.
*Bedknife to reel adjustment knobs?* I would skip a mower without them. Who knows what else is missing...
*Control knobs at the handlebar? * Again, they add up when you are replacing a lot of parts.
*Reel Life estimate?* You are pretty much stuck with an 11 blade reel with 18" reels. So, might as well get one with life.
*Light? * Not necessary, but helps in resale value. Probably never use it. 
*Handlebar condition?* I have seen people bid high on machines that are missing the handlebar. :shock: 
*Gas Cap?* I wouldn't bid on a mower without one. It happens, but they are usually salvage units. 
*Roller? Flat or grooved? * Bid on the one you want.
*DOM? * The later the manufacture date the more you will get for it when it comes to resale.

Rust wouldn't bother me. It's mostly superficial and easy to remove.

*Don't forget the following fees:*
10% Buyers Premium
8% Sales Tax
Pallet Fee
LTL Shipping is higher now (Shipping rates for two mowers is just a little more than shipping one.)


----------



## Highlife159 (May 19, 2021)

@FATC1TY @TulsaFan thank you, this information is very helpful. One thing I'm slightly concerned about is that I have essentially no experience doing anything mechanically so In the event that I got a mower that had significant issues I'd be pretty screwed since I wouldn't even know where to start trouble shooting. Do you think it's worth the risk getting one from an auction and (hopefully) paying a little less but I really have no idea how it was cared for? Or, do you think I'd be better off getting one off FB/Craigslist and pay a little more but I can talk to the owner to get a better idea on if it's been taken care of?

@TulsaFan you only specifically mentioned the 180SLs. Is that because that's the only thing you would really consider bidding on? From my perspective a couple of the Jacobsons looked pretty good but that might just be because those are the only ones I saw with groomers.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Highlife159 said:


> @FATC1TY @TulsaFan thank you, this information is very helpful. One thing I'm slightly concerned about is that I have essentially no experience doing anything mechanically so In the event that I got a mower that had significant issues I'd be pretty screwed since I wouldn't even know where to start trouble shooting. Do you think it's worth the risk getting one from an auction and (hopefully) paying a little less but I really have no idea how it was cared for? Or, do you think I'd be better off getting one off FB/Craigslist and pay a little more but I can talk to the owner to get a better idea on if it's been taken care of?
> 
> @TulsaFan you only specifically mentioned the 180SLs. Is that because that's the only thing you would really consider bidding on? From my perspective a couple of the Jacobsons looked pretty good but that might just be because those are the only ones I saw with groomers.


@TulsaFan had great points, especially for these auctions. It's sight unseen, online only for these which…. It's a gamble. It's one thing to see them in person. It's another to watch it online and see the people and involvement in an item. Online only is another animal, and the fees and taxes add up. You are lucky you are in auburn. I'm just a little north of you in GA and the drive down isn't a quick one, but it's not awful so you have an advantage.

With regard to zero mechanical knowledge, you got the internet and this site for help. Obviously comfort level and mechanical ability will be needed, tools will be needed, and I've said it before, but a reliable parts house or dealer, or even a golf course, available to you is one reason to pick a brand specifically.

That auction has a lot of very small mowers, lots and lots of 18in mowers, so it's kind of a weird auction imo. Those Jake's don't cut very high so do some research, it they look in good shape. Just be warned, these won't be a bargain because of the audience but if you are okay with a smaller width mower, this could be a chance and I've never seen that many 180SLs and GM800s before in an auction.

I'd look else where IMO, unless something just started going cheap but it's such a long shot, these auctions got popular, but we are IMO on the cusp of a changing market again.


----------



## Highlife159 (May 19, 2021)

@FATC1TY That's very helpful. I really appreciate you taking the time to get detailed like that.

I'll probably end up just watching closely and not pulling the trigger on anything for this one and maybe get more serious in December. 
Now that you mention trying to get the in good with a golf course I have a buddy that works up at Traditions. I may reach out to him to see if they are planning on upgrading anytime soon and seeing if I could buy one of their older mowers. Shoot, I could probably try getting ahold of someone at Reunion or Chateau Elan for the same thing.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Highlife159 said:


> @FATC1TY That's very helpful. I really appreciate you taking the time to get detailed like that.
> 
> I'll probably end up just watching closely and not pulling the trigger on anything for this one and maybe get more serious in December.
> Now that you mention trying to get the in good with a golf course I have a buddy that works up at Traditions. I may reach out to him to see if they are planning on upgrading anytime soon and seeing if I could buy one of their older mowers. Shoot, I could probably try getting ahold of someone at Reunion or Chateau Elan for the same thing.


Reunion and CE are in a saturated area so you have a good chance to find something. In fact I bought my GM1600 from your area a few years back, from a homeowner.

Jerry Pate in Atlanta and AG Pro in Atlanta area can get you taken care of for Toro and JD. I can attest to JP getting any part you need for a Toro though.

LMK if you find anything, like I said I'm south of the city, and if I find something I'd be willing to save you the shipping and haul something back on a trailer if I have room or whatever.

Not much speaking to me other than watching some golf carts or an aerator.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Highlife159 said:


> @FATC1TY @TulsaFan thank you, this information is very helpful. One thing I'm slightly concerned about is that I have essentially no experience doing anything mechanically so In the event that I got a mower that had significant issues I'd be pretty screwed since I wouldn't even know where to start trouble shooting. Do you think it's worth the risk getting one from an auction and (hopefully) paying a little less but I really have no idea how it was cared for? Or, do you think I'd be better off getting one off FB/Craigslist and pay a little more but I can talk to the owner to get a better idea on if it's been taken care of?
> 
> @TulsaFan you only specifically mentioned the 180SLs. Is that because that's the only thing you would really consider bidding on? From my perspective a couple of the Jacobsons looked pretty good but that might just be because those are the only ones I saw with groomers.


If you have no experience doing anything mechanically, now's a great time to start! There are technical manuals that you can download. Also, there are plenty of people on here who are willing to share their knowledge. I didn't have my first reel mower until 2017. I have had a few since then.

Regarding 180SL's, it was just an example. I have had one and it was very nimble in comparison to a 26". Personally, I would buy a 22" mower that meets my Height of Cut needs. Everybody is different and most prefer the wide stripes of a 26" mower. However, I just don't have the lawn for one that big. I believe my JD 260SL was 43" wide from tire to tire. It was hard to get it through my gate.

Regarding the condition of these mowers, most come straight off of a golf course where they were being used daily. I have bought a few from Weeks and they have always started right up. Unless it was a salvage, I wouldn't have any reservations.

The following Jacobsen #8014 has a motor that's not attached. I would think twice before bidding on it since I have never owned a hybrid mower. Electrical components could be a unseen expense.



The big auction is in December. Good luck with whatever you decide! :thumbup:


----------



## jimbeckel (May 27, 2018)

TulsaFan said:


> Highlife159 said:
> 
> 
> > What are the main things to be looking for when scouting the greens mowers? I understand that ultimately it would be best to be there in person but is there anything that that you can identify through their pictures/information that would help you at least start to rule out certain mowers?
> ...


Spot on for things to look out for, I bought a JD 180 SL last December and it was missing the bedknife adjustment knobs. What you couldn't see from the auction pictures was that the bedknife knobs connect to a shoe which the bedknife screws in to. The missing shoe was $500, so the machine I picked up for $250 cost quite a bit more to get running.


----------



## aug0211 (Sep 5, 2017)

Whew. Lots in here. Always surprised at how much maintenance appears to be required.

Not sure I have another option, other than to buy a fairway mower/similar; because I plan to mow low and have ~1 acre to cover.

Scouting this out a bit, but not loving the fact that my first reel mower could end up being quite a large one that I do not yet fully understand, and am not sure what could be "lurking beneath". Eek!


----------



## Highlife159 (May 19, 2021)

FATC1TY said:


> LMK if you find anything, like I said I'm south of the city, and if I find something I'd be willing to save you the shipping and haul something back on a trailer if I have room or whatever.


I really appreciate it. I'll PM you if I decide to get serious this go around



TulsaFan said:


> Regarding 180SL's, it was just an example. I have had one and it was very nimble in comparison to a 26". Personally, I would buy a 22" mower that meets my Height of Cut needs. Everybody is different and most prefer the wide stripes of a 26" mower. However, I just don't have the lawn for one that big. I believe my JD 260SL was 43" wide from tire to tire. It was hard to get it through my gate.


All of this makes sense. I think the main thing I'm taking from this conversation is that I should really sit down and do more research to figure out exactly which model/s are going to fit best for my situation. Up until this point I've been really considering everything and then hoping it would work for me which is probably why it's been overwhelming. I'll go through some of the threads related to the different greens mowers to see if it can help narrow down my options. Are there any other resources out there that compare different models of greens mowers outside of this site? I really appreciate all the input you've provided, it's been really helpful.



jimbeckel said:


> Spot on for things to look out for, I bought a JD 180 SL last December and it was missing the bedknife adjustment knobs. What you couldn't see from the auction pictures was that the bedknife knobs connect to a shoe which the bedknife screws in to. The missing shoe was $500, so the machine I picked up for $250 cost quite a bit more to get running.


So were you aware the knobs were missing and just didn't anticipate how expensive the replacement parts would be? Were you able to be there in person to inspect it or were you online?


----------



## jimbeckel (May 27, 2018)

Highlife159 said:


> FATC1TY said:
> 
> 
> > LMK if you find anything, like I said I'm south of the city, and if I find something I'd be willing to save you the shipping and haul something back on a trailer if I have room or whatever.
> ...


I had never owned a JD greensmower so I wasn't aware of how everything was connected. There are pivot bolts that connect the shoe to the machine, but those were cannibalized too. The machine was missing the clutch handle $145, air filter asst, carb, bed knife, shoe and the cover that goes over the belts. Took a good amount of money to get it back in shape. I would be a lot more careful bidding on a mower and more aware of what to look for as far as missing parts and associated costs.


----------



## Highlife159 (May 19, 2021)

jimbeckel said:


> Highlife159 said:
> 
> 
> > FATC1TY said:
> ...


Wow, that sounds like a pretty unpleasant experience. Stories like that are what makes me so hesitant. All I can think about is having to explain to the wife that after spending a couple hundred on something I didn't "need" I'm now having to spend a couple hundred more just to use it. I'm starting to think that if I do decide to go the auction rout I'll just take the day off and drive down there so I can really inspect things.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

FATC1TY said:


> Those Jake's don't cut very high *so do some research*, it they look in good shape. Just be warned, these won't be a bargain because of the audience but if you are okay with a smaller width mower, this could be a chance and I've never seen that many 180SLs and GM800s before in an auction.


Looks like all of those Jake walk units #8009-#8014 are 063341's. No baskets for them? I've heard those baskets are hard to come by....

063341 is an Eclipse2 122F, 22" cut, with 7-blade reels and tall roller brackets available. #8012 does not have a groomer assembly installed and could be setup for .500"-1" HoC. (Would need tall roller brackets, and an appropriate bedknife, optionally, a 7 blade reel.) Having a groomer assembly on most mowers does limit you to .500" and under HoC but if you are going taller than .500", do you really need a groomer? 

Couple Jake PGM 22's (#8189 and #8190) down the list that will likely sell for peanuts. They need some TLC, and they are T-Handle units, but if you were able to pick them up locally, you could probably scrap the trailers on the way home and pay for at least one of the mowers. :lol:

There's a handful of Deere 220E's as well, for more 22" options - But again, no freakin' baskets. At least you should be able to buy one new for those though.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Highlife159 said:


> ... One thing I'm slightly concerned about is that I have essentially no experience doing anything mechanically so In the event that I got a mower that had significant issues I'd be pretty screwed since I wouldn't even know where to start trouble shooting. Do you think it's worth the risk getting one from an auction and (hopefully) paying a little less but I really have no idea how it was cared for? Or, do you think I'd be better off getting one off FB/Craigslist and pay a little more but I can talk to the owner to get a better idea on if it's been taken care of?
> 
> ...From my perspective a couple of the Jacobsons looked pretty good but that might just be because those are the only ones I saw with groomers.


Those Jakes are in pretty decent shape, judging by the photos anyways. Be aware that ALL hybrid machines and electric drive walk mowers are more complicated, less reliable (still good, just not a champion amongst champions), and more expensive to repair than a traditional gas-powered greensmower.

Owning a professional grade reel mower is akin to owning a higher-end sports car. If you aren't confident in performing repairs and maintenance yourself, AND you don't have anybody local to you with the specific skills/knowledge necessary to support the needs of the machine, your journey with reel mowing is likely to be brief, expensive, and disappointing.

If you play golf - ask around (pro shop?) to see if the turf superintendent or his equipment manager would talk to you about where/how to get the machine maintenance done. (Some will be accommodating, some won't) During that process, you are likely to bump into a machine that may work well for you as well.

If you are looking for problem free units and aren't mechanically skilled - you are taking a huge risk on an auction unit. In your case, I'd highly recommend you plan out your support system before buying a machine. These machines are not at all like buying a normal consumer mower. Even with a NEW machine (at $10k+...) It will NOT run perfectly with no adjustments for months, or even weeks, at a time. The machine can be sharp, start and drive perfectly, and still cut like crap. At a minimum, you need to be confident making reel to bedknife adjustments. It's not difficult, but having someone who can show you first hand how it's done would be invaluable to a novice. If you make a mistake and hit something, even something as insignificant as a nail, or screw gun bit, pebble, etc. in your lawn, you not only risk ruining about $500 worth of parts, you would need someone to do the $4-700 worth of labor to put the thing together.

If you think you have the support issues worked out, and you are ready to take the plunge, I think I'd recommend picking up a used machine from a turf equipment dealer. There are outfits like Prairie Turf, individuals who buy auction units and refresh them for resale, and perhaps you have a semi-local dealer that may know of some units close to coming off-lease. You'd be much better off buying a lightly used unit or one that's been fully refurbished rather than taking a chance on a unit that has been deemed unworthy of all other resale avenues other than an as-is, where-is auction.


----------



## STI_MECE (Aug 4, 2020)

i wanna get me one of those surround mowers.....hmmm.


----------



## Flint_Hills (5 mo ago)

I'm sure there are many that are privy to the shipping costs, but for those that aren't....I called a got two different quotes to ship a 220SL to Kansas and it was $750.

BT


----------



## jimbeckel (May 27, 2018)

Highlife159 said:


> jimbeckel said:
> 
> 
> > Highlife159 said:
> ...


I'll also be replacing the rings on the piston when I get back from doing three and a half months of training in DC. I'm also going to swing by General Turf Equipment in North Carolina to rescue another Toro GM 1000 for a restoration. I seem most happy when I have some piece of junk on my shop table undergoing an extensive renovation.😀


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Flint_Hills said:


> I'm sure there are many that are privy to the shipping costs, but for those that aren't....I called a got two different quotes to ship a 220SL to Kansas and it was $750.
> 
> BT


Did you try uship.com for a quote?


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

These pre bid prices are hysterical. Was I wrong, or maybe it slows down for actual bidding and it's to scare people away.

Unreal! These auctions are far far away from what they used to be. Lots of pats on the back for y'all who got in before this mess. $60/80' for an unrunning salvage unit when it opens is insane.

$400 for a tiny 18" as it opens is mind blowing. Maybe they slow- but wow.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

I forgot to mention hour meters since the JD 180SL doesn't have one. NEVER trust an hour meter!!! Could have been replaced or disconnected for a while.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

FATC1TY said:


> These pre bid prices are hysterical. Was I wrong, or maybe it slows down for actual bidding and it's to scare people away.
> 
> Unreal! These auctions are far far away from what they used to be. Lots of pats on the back for y'all who got in before this mess. $60/80' for an unrunning salvage unit when it opens is insane.
> 
> $400 for a tiny 18" as it opens is mind blowing. Maybe they slow- but wow.


And the crazy keeps getting crazier...Toro 1820 for $975 on the Saturday before the auction??? :shock:


----------



## Adrian82 (Jun 5, 2017)

I plan to drive down on Monday to inspect some JDs. I want to bid on the PGMs for parts. I would leave the trailers if I won them.


----------



## thelawnlife (9 mo ago)

TulsaFan said:


> FATC1TY said:
> 
> 
> > These pre bid prices are hysterical. Was I wrong, or maybe it slows down for actual bidding and it's to scare people away.
> ...


yeah thats nuts..


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

I wished that top dresser wasn't so high…. That would have been cool


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

If you were within driving distance of this auction, what would you purchase???

I would buy all the transport wheels and one of those Toro Hydroject 3010's (since they are currently less than $300). However, I probably won't buy anything today.


----------



## Falcon64 (May 29, 2019)

Adrian82 said:


> I plan to drive down on Monday to inspect some JDs. I want to bid on the PGMs for parts. I would leave the trailers if I won them.


How did the JD's look?


----------



## thelawnlife (9 mo ago)

:shock: :shock: :shock: https://bid.uselevel.com/ui/auctions/601/271188


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Waste of time following these auctions at this point. Even the crap that in obvious disrepair, is going for a lot more than it should, and then you have the elevated fees and taxes!

I was watching the graden verticut and the top dresser. Figured I could rent those out to people for leveling and stuff around town, but they combined went for I think over $6000.


----------



## Adrian82 (Jun 5, 2017)

Falcon64 said:


> Adrian82 said:
> 
> 
> > I plan to drive down on Monday to inspect some JDs. I want to bid on the PGMs for parts. I would leave the trailers if I won them.
> ...


I decided to stay home, after I realized the round trip was 6-7. I got one PGM22 for $200. I get the roller and some parts to shift around.


----------



## STI_MECE (Aug 4, 2020)

its a bummer you cant look at the closing prices. That really stinks!


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

STI_MECE said:


> its a bummer you cant look at the closing prices. That really stinks!


Prices were pretty high before 10% bidding fee and tax:

180SL's $625-$800
Flex 1820 $2,100
Flex 2100 $1,750
220E $975-$1,150
Eclipse 2 $675-$1,300
Toro 800 $800-$950
Graden $1,750
Jacobsen PGM22 $190-$200

Anything else you need?


----------



## STI_MECE (Aug 4, 2020)

TulsaFan said:


> STI_MECE said:
> 
> 
> > its a bummer you cant look at the closing prices. That really stinks!
> ...


I wanted to see what those Toro 4500d's went for. I think there was one in particular that looked promising, #8168. The 10% bidders fee is meh, the cap is at 350 bucks so i mean, its not a deal breaker thats pretty reasonable.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

STI_MECE said:


> TulsaFan said:
> 
> 
> > STI_MECE said:
> ...


#8055 $25,250
#8168 $20,000
#8259 $10,750
#8261 $8,200


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

@STI_MECE I always find it fun to compare auctions. So, here's an example from the August 2019 auction:
4500D
2011
2,892 hours
$7,800

In comparison to August 2022 auction:
#8055 2011 2,190 hours $25,250
#8168 2008 2,113 hours $20,000 
#8259 2009 5,076 hours $10,750 with missing parts and extra pallet of parts
#8261 2003 5,368 hours $8,200


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

TulsaFan said:


> @STI_MECE I always find it fun to compare auctions. So, here's an example from the August 2019 auction:
> 4500D
> 2011
> 2,892 hours
> ...


Awesome job keeping track. That's incredible the prices. I mean we are seeing walk behinds that used to be 400-500, maybe 600 max for real clean units go nearly double in price.


----------



## STI_MECE (Aug 4, 2020)

Wow that is impressive you are collecting that information.

Just for ever better comparison do you have a price on what a new 4500D costs in 2019 versus 2022??

It makes you wonder if prices will ever come back down with that big of a leap.

I have done quiet a few car auctions and as of lately I got a chance to speak with a guy that sells insurance to people who win at the auctions with collector cars. The hardest part is valuation. But his answer was simple. The market price of something like that is whatever the hammer price was.

Think about trying to buy a new piece of equipment in 2019 versus trying to buy one now. The difference is you can't buy anything new now. The only way to do it is by paying an arm and a leg and then waiting half a century.

Thinking long term here I wonder how lithium powered equipment will affect the gasser used stuff. In my opinion whenever it becomes the main component gas stuff will plummet.

I don't see inventory coming back to the levels it was before for years. And at that point I feel like the new norm will be what is now. Until s greater unknown variable comes into play anyways.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

STI_MECE said:


> …his answer was simple. The market price of something like that is whatever the hammer price was.


I think this is pretty spot on. No doubt this stuff is selling for more than it was a few years ago, but it is what it is.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

STI_MECE said:


> Wow that is impressive you are collecting that information.
> 
> Just for ever better comparison do you have a price on what a new 4500D costs in 2019 versus 2022??
> 
> ...


I have no idea on any new prices. I couldn't even tell you the new price of a Baroness LM56. It seems like turf dealers never publish that info. Online bids submitted to government agencies might be your best bet if you could find one for your model.

In my opinion, the December auction would be your best bet for a better deal. More people will be distracted with Christmas and how many wives wants one of those as a Christmas gift??? :lol:


----------



## jimbeckel (May 27, 2018)

TulsaFan said:


> STI_MECE said:
> 
> 
> > Wow that is impressive you are collecting that information.
> ...


I just saw a new Baroness on Turf Net for $6,000, I'll stick to restoring Toro's and JD's for less than $2,000 and keep the rest of my money for tools.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

jimbeckel said:


> I just saw a new Baroness on Turf Net for $6,000, I'll stick to restoring Toro's and JD's for less than $2,000 and keep the rest of my money for tools.


If you ever want to join the family, I know of (3) 26" Baroness LM66 for $2,250 each??? All freshly ground reels and new bedknives. Two have seven blade reels and one has a nine blade reel. No grass catchers or dethatchers available.

Only tool you should ever need for them will be a grease gun! :lol:


----------



## jimbeckel (May 27, 2018)

TulsaFan said:


> jimbeckel said:
> 
> 
> > I just saw a new Baroness on Turf Net for $6,000, I'll stick to restoring Toro's and JD's for less than $2,000 and keep the rest of my money for tools.
> ...


I'm tempted but the Chief Financial Officer might have a problem with another reel. I just bought a big Snap On tool box from our nephew so my spending is curtailed for a bit


----------



## bmadams (May 3, 2019)

It's silly how expensive machines are now days compared to two years ago at the Weeks Auctions.


----------



## Highlife159 (May 19, 2021)

TulsaFan said:


> jimbeckel said:
> 
> 
> > I just saw a new Baroness on Turf Net for $6,000, I'll stick to restoring Toro's and JD's for less than $2,000 and keep the rest of my money for tools.
> ...


I'm not in the market at the moment but might be able to swing it some time next year. Would they be able to ship?


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Highlife159 said:


> TulsaFan said:
> 
> 
> > jimbeckel said:
> ...


Yes, LTL freight would be possible.


----------

